

Must Read Essential Linux Books - rajeshvaya
http://itechtalks.blogspot.com/2011/09/must-read-essential-linux-books.html

======
MattLaroche
I find your straight copy-and-pasting of other people's work deplorable and
I'm looking forward to your banishment from Hacker News. I know you're now
ending your articles with a "source" - but why create your own articles
instead of just linking to theirs?

Ref: [http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/01/12-amazing-and-
essential...](http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/01/12-amazing-and-essential-
linux-books-to-enrich-your-brain-and-library/)

